# C:\WINNT\system32\cmd.exe gelöscht!



## G-Protector (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo erstmals,
habe ein ganz schlimmes Problem:
Wenn ich mein Windows starte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

C:\WINNT\system32\cmd.exe wurde nicht gefunden... usw.
(es müsste sich eigentlich bei Systemanmeldung laden/starten...)

Und wenn ich egal was abspeichere stürzt mein Rechner ab weil cmd.exe gelöscht wurde.

Weiß irgendwer wie ich das cmd.exe wiederherstelle bzw. runterladen kann?
(Ein Online-Antivirus hat es gelöscht)

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (24. Januar 2004)

NeuInstallation von Windows? Ansonsten kann ich mir es nicht erklären, normal dürfte ein Programm dafür keine Rechte haben.


----------



## G-Protector (27. Januar 2004)

*Hat sich schon erledigt!*

Danke für deine Hilfe, hat sich schon erledigt!
Ich musste nur einen Eintrag aus der Registry löschen, damit diese
Fehlermeldung nicht mehr auftauchen soll. ^^


----------

